# devestated



## shocknawe (Jul 8, 2012)

wow seriously wow. my wife has been posting about us on this site. don't know what to say.


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

Maybe read some of her posts and help save/improve your marriage.

In all seriousness, once you get past the initial shock you can probably learn a lot from complete honesty. Just think that everyone who posts on this site has a spouse and is looking to help their marriage or life in some way. This site has probably saved countless marriages. 

I have encouraged my wife several times to read my 100s of posts, there is some very heavy stuff in them. She has not taken me up on it yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome!

If she's been posting about your relationship, then she felt she needed some help or guidance or perspectives from people who may have gone through the same things with their spouses. Getting opinions from people who don't know you and can consider the situation from the outside can sometimes help.

At the very least, she must think or hope that the two of you can make things better, or she wouldn't have bothered seeking advice.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Say:

"Hey Honey, 

I noticed you were posting on this site. Maybe we can sit down and talk about what you are looking for."


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Think of it as finding her journal, only this one is ok to read morally. It can give you some great insight into what she's thinking, needing, wanting and missing and you can improve your mairriage as a result.

Besides, it's about sex, she's basically just posted a 101 on how to get her off and get your sex life roaring. If only we were all so lucky.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

shocknawe said:


> wow seriously wow. my wife has been posting about us on this site. don't know what to say.


You didn't give much information.

If your wife was posting about how she wishes you would end your sexual advances so that she can live as a celibate while still enjoying your paycheck, then you should be devastated.

If your wife was posting for advice on how to improve your sex life, then you should be grateful.


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

Imagine how devastated you'd be if this was a "married & looking" site. Seriously, she wants your marriage to be better. Why be devastated?


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

My wife of 30 years, left before I even knew there was a problem. I would have loved to have her post on here where I could read them, maybe things might have been better. Thank god your wife at least cares.


----------



## viggling (Apr 27, 2012)

maybe your hard to talk to and this is how she can find a way to solve the problems instead of just letting it get to her ..


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

This is why I have not been posting here much. I think my husband would not like it. :-(


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Don't worry shock, she didn't tell us about your whole cross dressing fetish or anything.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

(1)ask her why she did not come to you with the issues. if you typically do not give her much attention when she tries to talk about things she needs/are important to her (hint: you see all such communication as criticism, so you shut down or criticize her or just yell or argue, instead of listening and trying to figure out how the two of you can solve the problem), then you already know the answer to this, so go on to #2.

(2) Ask her what she would like. 

Pretty simple. 

If you are devastated to find out your wife is unhappy, then you just haven't been paying attention. If you are devastated to have her share your "private" business, then you are immature and unrealistic--she needs help and you ain't giving it. So man up and thank your stars she's looking for ways to improve things.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

she looking to improve her marriage . sounds like a good thing.

with the right attitude it might be the best thing that ever happened to your marriage. and when your old and gray sitting on the porch holding hands with the love of your life you will look back and be greatfull she found this site.


----------

